# Carcassonne Friend Finder



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm not sure if this will work... Carcassonne seems to only let you add friends by sending them invitation emails. I haven't found a way to add people by name.

So to add me, here's an email address you can use: [email protected]

Here's some information about the game:
http://toucharcade.com/2010/06/03/carcassonne-finally-arrives-in-app-store/


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I just sent you a private message with my email


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks like that's the way we'll have to do it until/unless they add "find by name"


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

It's a fun game!  I hope others join us.  Send me a private kindle boards ,message if you want to play


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It is a fun game.  . I don't think you have to add friends. It will find someone for you to play with. I just played against someone. I not sure who it was.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

This is Fun. I am still learning. More people should get it. You can play against the computer or a freind. It will also find somone for you to play with.


----------

